# too much Milk of Magnesia???



## kiki9922 (Jul 10, 2003)

Although my doctor told me to stay away from laxatives as much as possible, I read on BB that in desperate situations people use MoM ( *isis* ??)... and I was very desperate after days of bad constipation, so I took the highest recommended dose for laxative use.That was over 24 hours ago, and I haven't stopped having diarrhea (which hasn't happened to me since I've had IBS, obviously IBS-C)... Is this normal? Is MoM still causing this or did I screw myself up even more?Also, I have no clue what to eat because I've only been dealing with constipation up to this point. Any suggestions??THANKS!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

probably the MoM, let it run its course and you should be fine, dont take any immodium or the such as it'll just reconstipate you and you'll enter a cycle.Gaz


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Hi Kiks,Sorry you're not feeling well. I agree with DrDevil, you're better off not taking anything to stop the diarrhea, it will get better on its own.My doctor told me to stay away from stimulant laxatives, but MOM is an osmotic laxative. It works by drawing water into the stool rather than stimulating movement, and is considered much safer. I've heard mixed opinions on this, but my doctor tells me it absolutely isn't habit forming. While I don't hesitate to use it whenever I need to, I only think of it as necessary when nothing else is having an effect. However, I don't wait until I'm so constipated that I'm desparate for relief any more. That's important because desparation can drive you to do things that will cause you to cycle between C/D. It can be tough to know when it's the right time to take it, but you'll learn what's right for you. My very last resort is a stimulant, but so far I've managed to stay away from them completely.I never start with the max dose of MOM, I just can't be sure how my body will react each time. Usually 4 tbsp will give me diarrhea, but sometimes it doesn't work for days. I always try to start with the lower dose and feel it out until it works rather than risk starting a cycle of alternating C/D. Once I know I've reached the point where I have to take MOM, I stop eating solid food. It keeps me from becoming too much more uncomfortable than I already am, which makes it easier to take it slower with the MOM. I'll have Ensure or Boost, clear soups, etc. Also pureed soups made from foods high in soluable fiber like corn, squash,peas etc. Trader Joes has prepared soups like these in boxes. You can also get them in health food stores and some supermarkets. The brand I use is "Imagine". Oat bran cereal is the closest thing to solids I eat during this period.The MOM could work the next day after 2 tbsp at bedtime, or it may take several days either at that dose or 3 tbsp. After it works I'll start eating normally again, and continue the MOM at the lowest dose for another 1-3 days. If you're like me, it's different every time, you just have to feel it out. I hope this helps...


----------



## kiki9922 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for your advice Isis. It was actually your suggestion on another thread that led me to take MoM, and I followed your diet (oat bran, ensure, etc.) But, I guess I took a little too much, and I hope I haven't started this "cycle" that I've heard so much about, but have yet to experience (only 3 months diagnosed). To be honest, as horrible as it sounds, its almost nice to be having diarrhea because any bowel movement is better than none for me. At least I've learned my lesson though! Thanks again!!!


----------

